# How to record classical guitar for youtube?



## michals231

Answering - how I record classical guitar for youtube? - I would like to share with you my equipment I use for audio recording of my classical guitar for YouTube Videos. You will see not only my Gear, but also a my place for this and my workflow. What do you think about this setup and result?


----------

